

FloppyNerd – WebGL/Three.js datacenter game - nergal
http://floppynerd.se

======
bhouston
Pretty cool! Fast loading and it is clean. Not all WebGL games are like that.

------
Kiro
> datacenter game

It didn't exactly live up to the expectations.

------
cfontes
I get an error after the page loads

"BufferLoader XHR error"

------
jetienne2
terrific! i like the matrix effect in the back :)

------
dmtaub
this makes me nostalgic. and unproductive

------
luizfilipe
awesome! :)

